
USCIS: Immigrants Linked to Legal Weed Unfit for Citizenship - arunc
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/04/uscis-immigrants-linked-to-legal-weed-unfit-for-citizenship.html
======
adnanazadsg
This is really unfortunate. Its difficult enough to get a green card and then
a citizenship. To make it artificially more difficult by adding "moral"
guidelines just feel malicious.

